# Wlan-Karte PCI oder PCIe?



## rafterman80 (10. Januar 2011)

Kurze Frage:

Mein Mainboard was ich kaufen will: ASUS P8P67 Deluxe ASUS P8P67 Deluxe, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE20-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wird es negative Auswirkungen haben, wenn ich eine PCIe Wlan-Karte einbaue? Werden dann weniger Lanes für meine Grafikkarte bereitstehen?


MfG
Thomas


----------



## PommesmannXXL (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn du eine PCIe-Karte in den obersten 1x oder untersten 16x-Slot steckst wird die Grafikkarte weiterhin mit 16 Lanes angebunden. Das wird kein Problem geben.

Mfg, 
Adio


----------



## rafterman80 (10. Januar 2011)

Okay dann hol ich mir eine mit PCIe.

Gibts denn einen Unterschied zwischen PCI und PCIe bei WLAN Karten? Geschwindigkeit etc?


----------



## riedochs (10. Januar 2011)

Nein.


----------



## rafterman80 (10. Januar 2011)

Okay danke


----------



## HadyBonVoyage (11. Januar 2011)

PCIe hat eine höhere Datenrate, aber für Wlan reicht PCI locker.


----------



## michael7738 (12. Januar 2011)

Nur als Anmerkung nebenbei - Auch wenn PCI für WLAN ausreicht würde ich schon aufgrund des veralteten Standards nur PCIe empfehlen. Wenn sich jemand in zwei-drei Jahren doch ein neues Board kauft wird es mit PCI-Slots auf Mainboards schlecht aussehen, somit wäre auch neue Peripherie nötig.


----------



## zicco93 (2. Mai 2013)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Nur als Anmerkung nebenbei - Auch wenn PCI für WLAN ausreicht würde ich schon aufgrund des veralteten Standards nur PCIe empfehlen. Wenn sich jemand in zwei-drei Jahren doch ein neues Board kauft wird es mit PCI-Slots auf Mainboards schlecht aussehen, somit wäre auch neue Peripherie nötig.


 Sorry dass ich den Thread ausgrabe: *Klugscheißmodus an* Siehe da: 2,5 Jahre später hat noch so gut wie jedes neue MB PCI und ich glaube es wird sich die nächsten Jahre nix dran ändern. 
*Klugscheißmodus aus.*


----------

